
Bay Area housing crisis: Advocates call for action and creative solutions - mcone
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/08/24/bay-area-housing-crisis-advocates-call-for-action-and-creative-solutions/
======
SQL2219
All of this is being held up by the "I got mine" people.

